

The Offline Glass Ensures You Talk, Not Text, At The Bar - lepunk
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/18/the-offline-glass-ensures-you-talk-not-text-at-the-bar/

======
satishkota
Simply superb...couldnot stop laughing at it... next time i am in a bar...i
should get a glass like this... :)

